

Starting a War on Hacker News - mkrecny
http://myles.io/thoughts/starting-a-war-on-hacker-news

======
kumarski
I've started tuning out the negativity in comments. I look for the
constructive criticism or relevant links.

~~~
mkrecny
There's a lot of unnecessary trolling, which I try to tune out as well.
However there are some genuinely great debates that happen in the comments ..
often better reads than the original content.

~~~
ZanderEarth32
Compared to most websites HN still has an extremely small amount of trolling
and negativity. The community does a good job of policing it on their own for
the most part.

~~~
kumarski
The comments I like the most focus on how to better build and reach more
customers.

I like some of the e-mails I get from HN readers.

------
mathattack
I think the idea of the post isn't to tune out the negativity, but to thrive
on it. If all the feedback is positive, you get a couple pats on the back and
are forgotten. If you anger and thrill people in equal enough proportions, you
have a discussion.

